# Cool Read about Bassmasters Kevin Wirth



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Kind of old news that I ran across as I have been watching the older classic tourneys on youtube this week. 

Sounds like Kevin excelled at whatever he wanted.
Something else not mentioned here was that he qualified for the senior PGA.

https://www.oldhamera.com/content/crestwoods-kevin-wirths-skills-go-beyond-equine-dentistry


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember him from articles in older Bassmaster magazines. Didn’t realize he was a jack of all trades though!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That's good stuff...
I have been cleaning out my fishing room.
Going thru old Bassmaster and In-Fisherman magazines before I throw them out.
I enjoy those 20-25 year old magazines as much now as I did when I first gott'em.
Amazing how much things have changed in 20 years.


----------

